# Teriyaki thighs



## red dog 8021 (Apr 9, 2013)

I am planning on smoking some terayki chicken thighs. What is a good recipe, how long, what temp., and what kind of wood should I use?


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 9, 2013)

I would grill them over any hardwood or charcoal . Skip the smoking,They will pick up enough smoke flavor and you won't lose the teriyaki flavor.


----------



## 97guns (Jul 27, 2013)

im bbq'ing up 4 trays today, on sale for .99, gonna throw a bunch in the freeze. i think the bbq/smoke helps it keep in deep freeze better.

im asian and just throw my terri sauce together, all to taste

soy sauce
lots of garlic
lots of sugar
black pepper
a touch of pepper flake
liquid smoke
hoisin sauce

the sugar is what makes it tasty, don't skimp on it


----------



## roadfix (Aug 9, 2013)

You definitely do not want to smoke them.
For teriyaki thighs I like to marinate boneless thigh fillets using Trader Joe's Soyaki or Kikkoman Triple Ginger marinade and simply grilling them.


----------

